# FreeBSD 9 install problems



## den_saw (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi.

I trying to install FreeBSD 9 on clear server.

ISO burned:

FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso
FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso

But I got this answer:

```
No bootable kernel found
```

When I try to edit ISO via ISOMaster - 
	
	



```
Rockridge filename missing when expected on image
```

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2012)

On what hardware are you trying to install this?


----------



## den_saw (Jan 27, 2012)

Installing freebsd FreeBSD 9.0 x64 on SuperMicro 6026T Intel Xeon E5645 32G ECC DDR3.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 27, 2012)

The message make me think image or burning error.  Compare checksums with the images, and maybe use different burning software (or technique).


----------

